# Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand



## Bratnase (4. November 2007)

Moin,

ich bereits eine Nachfrage in "günstig kaufen" gesetzt, jedoch keine Antwort bekommen. Kennt hier jemand einen Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand, den es aufzusuchen lohnt? Bin von Ende November bis Ende Dezember in Thailand.

Danke für Tipps!

Michael


----------



## Dart (5. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Hi Michael
Direkt am Bung Sam Ran in Bangkok gibt es einen Tackleshop.
Hier der Link zum Shop: http://www.7seasproshop.com/2007/index.php
SOI SUWANPRASERT SUKHAPIBAL 1 RD, BANGKAPI, BANGKOK 10240

Evt. kennt @Biig Fins noch weitere Shops, ansonsten schau in Zeitschriftenläden nach Angelmagazinen, da inserieren einige Shops aus Bangkok.
Gruss Reiner#h
P.s. Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Spass im Urlaub#6


----------



## Big Fins (5. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Er hat Bescheid.


----------



## Bratnase (5. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Moin Männer,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Hab grad mal ganz grob gestöbert. Werde mir heute abend mal richtig Zeit nehmen. 

Danke und Gruß
Michael


----------



## holde (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Hallo!

Kann denn Big Fins seine "geheimen Tipps" hier allen zugänglich machen |wavey: ?!? Wäre supernett, denn ich bin schon mal durch BKK gerannt, und hab nix gefunden :c
@Dart: Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist der Laden ganz schön teuer?

Dann schon mal Danke


----------



## alalfred (12. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Ich bin in Bangkok in der Sukhumvid(eine große Hauptstraße) mit der Hochbahn ab Haltestelle Asoke Stadtauswärts ca.3-4 Haltestellen bis Endstation gefahren(die Bahn hält Direkt am Kaufhaus Lotus oder Big C) dann auf der Strassenseite wo Dir die Autos entgegen kommen ein stück zurück laufen ist ein kleiner Laden.Die Bahn wird aber weiter gebaut es muß jetzt nicht mehr die endhaltestelle sein.Südthailand ?In Phuket kenn ich noch 2.


----------



## Dart (14. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*



holde schrieb:


> ix gefunden :c
> @Dart: Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist der Laden ganz schön teuer?
> 
> Dann schon mal Danke


Jo, der Laden am BSR ist nicht der billigste, dafür hat er eine relativ gute Auswahl.
Ein Besuch am BSR ist allemal interessant, auch wenn man dort nicht selber angeln möchte und nur mal zum Gucken hinfährt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Big Fins (14. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Würde ich nicht gerade sagen. Shimano Fireblood 2500
Hier über 400€, da umgerechnet 214. Wo ist das teuer? :m


----------



## Dart (14. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Im Vergleich zu Deutschland immer noch sehr preiswert, im internen Vergleich mit einigen anderen Shops in Thailand, geringfügig teurer, aber im akzeptablen Bereich. Wer seine Südostasienreise auch auf Malaysia ausweitet, sollte mit dem Tacklekauf geduldig sein, und Preise vergleichen.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Bratnase (29. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Moin,
bin mittlerweile wieder aus Bangkok raus und habe nur einen Okuma-Shop durch Zufall gefunden. Da ich aber gerne nach Shimano Stella gucken moechte hat mir das nicht weitergeholfen. Die anderen Shop kannte keiner und alleine habe ich die nicht gefunden. Hier wird man nur von einem Einkaufszentrum zum naechsten geschickt. Die haben allerdings meistens keine Angelecke und wenn doch, dann ist die ca. 2qm gross.
Interessant sind der 7seasshop und der Chinglew. Kann mir hierfuer bitte jemand eine Beschreibung geben, nach der ich auch in Bangkok was finden kann? Auch Tipps und Beschreibungen fuer andere Shops waeren gut. 
Was ist eigentlich Bung Sam Ran?
Zurzeit sind wir auf Phuket und dort auf der Suche. Gibts da auch n` Tipp?

Danke im voraus. 
Kleine Info: hier sind 30 Grad im Schatten - davon gibts hier aber nicht so viel, seit Tagen ist strahlend blauer Himmel....

Gruss Michael


----------



## Big Fins (29. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Ich kann leider auch nix zu tun. Ich hab Dir I-Net Addressen gegeben, da steht überall die Addesse auf Thai dabei.
Einfach ausdrucken und dem Taxifahrer in die Hand drücken.
Bung Sam Ran ist ein Angelsee.


----------



## Dart (30. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

*7Seasphoshop*

*21/596 Soi Watsuwanpasit *

*Namamin Rd., Bungkum *

*Bangkapi Bangkok 10240*

*Tel. 02-7347757,*
*081-4022678,*
*081-8595033 *
E-mail Account : info@7seasproshop.com


----------



## Bratnase (30. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Moin Maenner,

danke nochmals fuer die Hilfe. Die Adressen habe ich im Hotel gezeigt aber dort kannte man noch nicht einmal den Bezirk. Werd es in zwei Wochen nochmal in Bangkok bei Taxifahrern versuchen. Heute habe ich durch Zufall zwei Laeden auf Phuket gefunden. Die hatten zwar eine groessere Auswahl als ich dachte, aber das gesuchte war nicht dabei. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Dart (30. November 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Hi Michael
Das in deinem Hotel niemand die Gegend kennt, verwundert mich nicht. Bangkok ist riesig und selbst Taxifahrer kennen nicht alle Vororte, selbst wenn sie dort zig-jahre unterwegs sind.
Mach es dir einfach und gebe dem Taxifahrer die Rufnummern von dem Shop, nach dem Anruf sollte er den Shop finden, oder frag nen anderen Driver.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Bratnase (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Hallo vom Ko Phi Phi!

Wir sind mittlerweile auf der dritten Station angekommen. Danke fuer die weiteren Infos und PNs. Ich werde auf dem Rueckweg in Bangkok nochmal einen Versuch starten. 

@Big Fins: zum angeln werde ich leider nicht kommen, es bleibt also alles fuer Dich drin!

Gruss 
Michael


----------



## Big Fins (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*



Bratnase schrieb:


> @Big Fins: zum angeln werde ich leider nicht kommen, es bleibt also alles fuer Dich drin!


Ich stehe leider nicht auf deiner Wellenlänge, bedaure. |rolleyes


----------



## Sebastian5sterne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Hallo,

wollt fragen ob es in dem Angelshop in Bung Sam Ran auch Shimano Stella Rollen gibt???

Petrigrüße...


----------



## Dart (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*



Sebastian5sterne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollt fragen ob es in dem Angelshop in Bung Sam Ran auch Shimano Stella Rollen gibt???
> 
> Petrigrüße...


 Im Onlineshop wird zumindest die Stella angeboten.
http://www.7seasproshop.com/2007/index.php
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Sebastian5sterne (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Hallo Reiner

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort flieg morgen schon nach Bkk :vik:  Grüsse Sebastian


----------



## Fairlay (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelladen in Bangkok oder Süd-Thailand*

Ja, es gibt dort (Bung Sam Ran) Stella Rollen. Die Beratung ist auch sehr gut.....mein Geheimtip, falls Du etwas Zeit hast....lass dir dort eine Rute bauen, Du wirst es nicht bereuen

Als Ansprechpartner rund ums Angel würde ich Dir Marc von Kiwi Fishing ans Herz legen:

http://www.kiwifishingbangkok.com/


----------

